# Best wax less than £35



## roadstar (May 18, 2006)

I am looking for a wax giving a high gloss finish on a Seat Leon FR Mystery blue metallic.
I have prepped the paint ,clay M&K Pure, Seal just need a wax. My budget won't allow any more cash at the moment. Must be easy to use.

Looking forward to the suggestions


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Fusso is a sealent but is a good option, easy to use so long as you apply it a couple of panels at a time, not the whole car at once...

Chemical guys butter wet wax is OK gives a nice finish very easy to use 

Bilt hamber DSW and fini wax are good

R222 will give you the best looking finish in my opinion but it will be VERY short lived, maybe a week or two at a push

Optimum car wax gives a great finish and lasts for a few months two, it's in a spray form so it's the easiest to use IMO

Fk1000 is another good one aswell, more of a sealent though.... Too many to list!


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Any of the wax-planet waxes


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Collinite 915 or 845 if you want a liquid wax. Or Fusso coat.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

You after durability?

If not natty blue I find great on my racing blue.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

I personally think Farecla G3 Super Gloss Paste Wax is hard to beat for its ease of use and finish. It is extremely easy to use and it doesn't stain trim unlike a lot of sealants. One can purchase it on ebay for roughly 20 pounds. I think Halfords are selling it for £27.


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

farecla 3g supergloss paste wax or the good old Harly wax


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Pretty much anything from Collinite. Anything from ODK, Fusso, Double Speed Wax.

I wouldn't mind trying DSW at some point, and it's very cheap and very good. Probably best going for that. It's made by Bilt Hamber.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Doh, I completely forgot about Harly Wax. Brilliant, easy to use wax and such good value when you take into account the size of the tin.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

josje said:


> farecla 3g supergloss paste wax or the good old Harly wax


That Harley wax good then. I've flirted with buying it a few times.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

You can actually get quite a few very good waxes for up to £35 so I wouldn't worry about your budget in that sense, it's perfectly healthy for a wax.

Like others, I'd offer up Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax. It's got great durability, is easy enough to apply (cool panel, out of direct sun) and the tin also lasts forever so it's economical.

Probably the only tip I would give is that when they say 'wait till it dries to a haze then buff off', you want to be buffing it off the moment you see it starting to haze. If you wait till the whole panel is completely hazed over you will find yourself fighting it's natural durability to buff it off.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Fusso=durability/water behaviour
R222=glassy shine
Vics concours=rich gloss
Or just use sonax bsd 
Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Just to add, BH DSW is cheap and gives good results. 

I’ve just bought some G3 super gloss wax for father in law as supposed to be easy to apply and give great results. 

AG HD wax is very good or their new UHD wax if you can get it on offer or sale is supposed to be even better...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

how about one of the sample pots from odk or bmd wax?


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

The M&K Detailing World forum edition wax is £35 for a 50ml jar.

It's brilliantly glossy


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Only one i use these days is ADS Kostos. Just love what it does and how easy it is to apply


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Hundreds of waxes out there.

Enjoyment aside, there’s not loads if difference imo. Apart from pricing that is.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Imprezaworks said:


> Hundreds of waxes out there.
> 
> Enjoyment aside, there's not loads if difference imo. Apart from pricing that is.


Very sound advice to be fair, usually the marketing is the only difference. It's all in the prep before the wax application so do your prep well and just close your eyes and pick a wax as it won't make huge differences.

I don't believe that using a 35 quid wax offers that much difference to using one of the so called boutique waxes as a significantly higher price. Maybe some are a touch easier to apply but that is it imo


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Petes '53 by chemical guys


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd go for Fusso 12M or Bilt Hamber Double Speed wax.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Just to throw something new to the mix: Griots Best of Show Paste Wax.
I find really impressive and pretty much unknown in the UK/EU. Combines a nice wet (oily) look with good durability and impressive beading.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

One not mentioned often is Blackfire Midnight Sun Ivory Wax.

Really easy to use and buff off. Gives a great wet look to your car.

Can be had on the bay of E for roughly £30.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

danwel said:


> Very sound advice to be fair, usually the marketing is the only difference. It's all in the prep before the wax application so do your prep well and just close your eyes and pick a wax as it won't make huge differences.
> 
> I don't believe that using a 35 quid wax offers that much difference to using one of the so called boutique waxes as a significantly higher price. Maybe some are a touch easier to apply but that is it imo


I've tried a fair few different ones of the years. I enjoy it so any new wax is instantly different to the one previously, in my eyes .

Gone are the days, t cut, srp, egp


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Imprezaworks said:


> I've tried a fair few different ones of the years. I enjoy it so any new wax is instantly different to the one previously, in my eyes .
> 
> Gone are the days, t cut, srp, egp


That is the only thing that matters then. Main thing is that it is all part of the enjoyment


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Waxplanet are doing Obsidian 2017 Waxstock edition for £30. Obsidian is wonderfully glossy and so easy to use - not the most durable but great water beading ability.


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Surprised in2detailing ceramic crystal wax hasn’t been mentioned.. epic wax considering it’s price..


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Kam09 said:


> Surprised in2detailing ceramic crystal wax hasn't been mentioned.. epic wax considering it's price..


it is a very good wax for the price

another one thrown into the mix for me has to be infinity wax supergloss + :argie:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

shaqs77 said:


> Petes '53 by chemical guys





Kam09 said:


> Surprised in2detailing ceramic crystal wax hasn't been mentioned.. epic wax considering it's price..


These.

Glossy finish Pete's 53

Sharper more reflective ceramic crystal.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Very tempted to try Fusso coat for winter but it is sold out everywhere.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Jayswax Ceramic is great it's only a 50ml pot for £25 but it's got to be the easiest wax I have ever used.

It looks great on white


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Just to throw a spanner in the works 
Adams H20 guard and gloss,
not a wax I'll give you that but leaves a super glossy slippery finish and a doodle to use approx £17 from Prestige car care a supporter on here :wave:


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Gonna throw HB sauce custom wax creations into the mix you could get 2 fudge pots of different types of wax within your budget 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Collinite 845... less than £20 for nearly 500ml, hybrid product (carnauba wax and polymer sealant) can use it on paint, wheels and exhausts. I’ve had good results on glass too although it’s not listed as an application on their website. Tried and tested, you won’t get better bang for buck IMO! Easy on and off too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Ross said:


> Very tempted to try Fusso coat for winter but it is sold out everywhere.


nipponshine have it 
http://nipponshine.com/shop/body-sealant/879/
http://nipponshine.com/shop/body-sealant/fusso-coat-light/


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

IanG said:


> Jayswax Ceramic is great it's only a 50ml pot for £25 but it's got to be the easiest wax I have ever used.
> 
> It looks great on white


You wouldnt have any pics of this I assume?:wave:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm gonna throw a few in the mix, firstly obsession luminous a high gloss easy to use wax that works great on any colour 

Hbsauce Montan madness or beadmiester both great waxes that will tick all your boxes

ODK Glamour another show wax that's a breeze to use and the scent is enough to make you want to buy it 

Last but certainly not least is the up and coming release of simplewax gloss wax 

All of these can be had for within your budget in varying sizes and all are super easy to use and give the finish you've requested 





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

In2detailing ceramic wax incredible great shine and lasts and lasts


----------



## Chris8uck (Apr 27, 2018)

Instead of individual waxes, what's the best brand of waxes?


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Ross said:


> Very tempted to try Fusso coat for winter but it is sold out everywhere.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOFT99-FUSSO-Coat-12-Months-PTFE-Anti-Corrosion-Waterproof-Light-Color-Car-Wax/253358999438?hash=item3afd5f878e%3Ag%3A4cMAAOSw-U1aVfEZ&LH_PrefLoc=1&_sop=15&_sacat=0&_nkw=fusso&_from=R40&rt=nc

For me it would either be Fusso or Autoglym HD Wax


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

My GF has a new car coming next week and the dealers has been told not to touch it,can't decide between Bilt Hamber DSW or Fusso as an LSP. 
I do really like DSW but I have see so many rave reviews about Fusso I want to see if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

vectra said:


> You wouldnt have any pics of this I assume?:wave:


Sorry didn't take any photo's


----------

